

Exposure to Diverse Information on Facebook - Cynddl
https://research.facebook.com/blog/1393382804322065/exposure-to-diverse-information-on-facebook/

======
Cynddl
That's a interesting study about strong and weak ties on Facebook. I wonder if
the result apply (or not) for other social networks, and what is the impact of
recommendation algorithms on our own information retrieval.

